# Rebar anchor spike?



## Blake (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone use rebar as a poor man's power pole? I might give it a try, I already have some laying around.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds like something my father would have had thought up. He could make things work with a little ingenuity. My mother told me a story about them one time when they were younger and driving out in the boonies when their car broke down. A part had broken and there was no one around to help and my father ended up whittling a part out of wood to use so they could get back home. As they say "think outside the box". That is where a lot of inventions come from.


----------



## fishmonger (Jan 19, 2016)

Depending on the length needed there is no reason why it wouldn't work. Where I fish we normally have 7-8 tides so rebar in that situation would be a bit heavy. I am in no way connected with this company but did purchase the parts to make a pin anchor. It works great, you can add to it's length and was inexpensive. 

https://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 19, 2016)

There was a guy selling one on the local craigslist. He found a way to use a trolling motor mount to attach it to the boat. I think it's a cool idea. 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## juggernot (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't think I'd want to use one on a tinny if any thunderstorms were nearby.


----------



## fishmonger (Jan 19, 2016)

Texas Prowler said:


> There was a guy selling one on the local craigslist. He found a way to use a trolling motor mount to attach it to the boat. I think it's a cool idea.
> 
> Sent from the dust in front of you!



A short piece of line with loops at both ends is my simple way of attaching the anchor pin to the boat. One loop over any cleat on the boat and drop the pin through the other


----------



## JMichael (Jan 19, 2016)

juggernot said:


> I don't think I'd want to use one on a tinny if any thunderstorms were nearby.


I don't think I'd want to be in a tinny if any thunderstorms were nearby. :lol: 

The prices from mgs4u.com wouldn't be so bad if they didn't gouge so bad on shipping. Of course maybe it's the cost of shipping long items and it just seems high but I have my doubts.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 19, 2016)

No spring in rebar. Too heavy and won't adsorb shock. Too light and probably bend.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 19, 2016)

No connection to this company other than the fact that I have used them and the company and products are awesome. 


Checkout https://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


You won't be disappointed with the quality of any of their products


----------



## fishmonger (Jan 19, 2016)

JMichael said:


> juggernot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I'd want to use one on a tinny if any thunderstorms were nearby.
> ...



Shipping oversize items especially long items can be very pricey. For the heck of it I went to the USPS site and calculated shipping an 8' pole in an 8'x4"x4" box from S.C. to Atlanta (not expedited shipping) was $67 dollars with out insurance !


----------



## fishmonger (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Blake (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll give the rebar a try first. It's free and worth a shot.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 19, 2016)

I have 3 of them in the garage. I would make you a deal on one but I will be using them on my boat.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 19, 2016)

I just looked I've got one of these also. I used it with my canoe and kayak.

https://www.shop.stickitanchorpins.com


----------



## riverbud55 (Jan 20, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> No spring in rebar. Too heavy and won't adsorb shock. Too light and probably bend.


yep all true,,, tried using 3/4'' conduit,,,, biggest problem very noisy banging up aginst the tin boat and banging around inside the boat, rebar going to have rust stains in the boat also not going to keep paint on them very easy,,,

got some 3/4'' solid fiberglass rod,,,,, https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-fiberglass-rods/=10rcjou ,,, on one end ground a point on the other put a bicycle handlebar grip and some baseball bat grip tape on the shaft for grip in pushing into the bottom removing,,, then just tie off to them,,, work great for 60 bucks,,, also use them for push poles out on the marsh


----------



## dent (Jan 23, 2016)

there are too many options out there as mentioned by freek and monger to use a rusty piece of rebar, max-gain sells kits to assemble to make push poles / anchor sticks although pricey unless you combine orders with friends to offset shipping rates.

As freek said shallowwatersolutions has great deals and warranties everything, youll see all kinds of their products out there and good reviews to boot. I contacted them for a custom grab bar which they dont make and ended up buying an anchor stick and bracket years ago and they have been my go-to for boat goodies ever since. my bass fishing bud on lake okochobee uses their anchor stick and bracket that clamps to the troller shaft and its prolly the best thing hes ever used for site and bed fishing...
ive tried wang , diggin , and a few others and all that fancy foam grips and handles dont last long and the over priced carbon fiber stuff they make will deteriate in the sun pretty fast.

my .02
:beer:


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jan 23, 2016)

I have built many shallow water anchors and brackets for both me and some of my friends. If I was you I would check a few local farm supply stores or landscaping stores and try to find some 8 foot long 3/4" diameter fiberglass tree stakes. These are used to support small trees when first planted. They are solid fiberglass poles. You can sharpen one end and make a t-handle for the other end. I also have some 12 footers, but they are harder to store and usually stick up above the gunnel more than I like. I have a couple stores that sell these stakes in my area, so it may be worth checking in your area to see if anyone stocks them or can get them for you.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2016)

johnnybassboat said:


> I have built many shallow water anchors and brackets for both me and some of my friends. If I was you I would check a few local farm supply stores or landscaping stores and try to find some 8 foot long 3/4" diameter fiberglass tree stakes. These are used to support small trees when first planted. They are solid fiberglass poles. You can sharpen one end and make a t-handle for the other end. I also have some 12 footers, but they are harder to store and usually stick up above the gunnel more than I like. I have a couple stores that sell these stakes in my area, so it may be worth checking in your area to see if anyone stocks them or can get them for you.


I found out about those stakes being used by nurseries a couple of years ago when I first visited the idea of a shallow water anchor. I called all the large local nurseries and they didn't have a clue what I was talking about. I was very disappointed to learn that.


----------



## schukster (Feb 7, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003405FVW/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_6?colid=261O9Y8LMJNAT&coliid=I21XM5MZQ0E3GC

Here's a fiber glass 3\4 8ft rod I have been looking at on amazon

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


----------



## JMichael (Feb 7, 2016)

schukster said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003405FVW/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_6?colid=261O9Y8LMJNAT&coliid=I21XM5MZQ0E3GC
> 
> Here's a fiber glass 3\4 8ft rod I have been looking at on amazon
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


Now that is what I've been looking for. A reasonable price on the pole and the shipping. I can fashion my own handle and I can sharpen one end a little. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 8, 2016)

I have those same fiberglass rods from the same seller. I ordered 2 and it cut down on shipping considerably.


----------



## answer3 (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the idea of the double loop connected to the boat cleat to attach the poles. I got a couple of those thick green fiberglass poles at home depot, will give it a shot in the spring for shallow water crabbing


----------



## JMichael (Feb 8, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> I have those same fiberglass rods from the same seller. I ordered 2 and it cut down on shipping considerably.


I was thinking the same thing when I ordered. Just got my email notice from Amazon that my 2 have shipped. :mrgreen: Shipping for 2 was only $9 and change.



fishmonger said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > juggernot said:
> ...



I got 2 x 8' rods (cost + tax + shipping) for $30.87. If I ordered from mgs4u shallow-water-boat-anchors, they want $31.35, no item, no tax, just for the shipping charges. The math tells me that FexEx is gouging them or they're gouging their customers.


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 8, 2016)

Yea same here. It estimated a week and a day for delivery. It showed up 2 days after I placed my order...... Couldn't be happier lol.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 8, 2016)

According to tracking info, mine left OH this afternoon via UPS and is scheduled to be here by end of day Wednesday.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't care much for rainy days when the waters not needed but it seemed like a good time to build my shallow water anchors. So, I sanded a point on one end,





Used 2 x ½" tees, 2 x ½" couplers, and about 6" of ½" pipe. I split the couplers in half (used half on each end of the tee) to add same diameter length to the tee's, glued this all together and onto the rod to make my handles. 





Now I've got 2 x 8' x ¾" anchors for less than $35 an 30 minutes of my time. 





I think I'm going to get some small dia stainless rod and pin both handles to the rod just as a precaution and added strength. I'm also going to add eyes to a couple of pieces of nylon rope so I can attach them to cleats.


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice. I just used a bicycle grip on the end of my poles.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 9, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> Very nice. I just used a bicycle grip on the end of my poles.



Nice. I considered doing that at one point but besides not being sure if I could get one to fit tight, I thought the T would allow for a better grip when wet and it would keep the eye of the rope from slipping off if there isn't much pole above the waters surface. What ever method you use, it sure beats paying $75+ for 1 anchor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes it does!! My bicycle grips didn't fit snug enough to my liking (loose by 0.125in diameter). What I did was shove a nickel to the very end of the grip which blocked the air hole at the end. Then I filled it about 1/6th full of 2 part epoxy. I then shoved the rod into the handle while twisting it for maximum coverage then let it dry. None oozed out and that handle refuses to come off!


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Mar 10, 2016)

I made a shallow water pin out of a 10' length of closet dowel from Home Depot. Sanded a point on one end, plasti-dipped about 1' of the other end, and rubbed the wood down with vegetable oil to repel water. With the larger diameter it takes a bit more effort to push it into a hard clay bottom, but even then it works great. Built it in about 30 minutes (plus curing time for the dip), for about $25.

I can remover my TM and the plastic bushing and the dowel slip right through it, or I use a rope on a cleat if using it off the stern.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)

I've got a stick it and a Wang stick. Both are great but the stick it fiberglass has lost its coating and will aggravate the heck out of you. Duct tape helps. Wang stick has no problems.

The shaft of my mud motor also works pretty good in 3' or less.


----------



## dent (Dec 25, 2019)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 25, 2019)

Okay.
Here's my EL Cheapo idea.
Take a threaded plumbing flange and attach it to the rear of the boat.
Screw a 2 inch nipple into that
Screw a "T" onto the nipple
Get a section of thin wall conduit and cut a point on one end and fashion a wood handle on the other
The conduit slides through the "T" 
And you have it!


----------



## gnappi (Dec 27, 2019)

A piece of PVC with the tip sharpened works, and it won't clank against the hull as much as rebar. Unless you have two the biggest problem is you will rotate around the anchor in the breeze or current. 

There are youtube videos on it but it's pretty straightforward to make one.


----------



## dent (Mar 29, 2020)

anchoring pin/ poles brackets.
hold anchoring pins securely to hull.
snag- free design.
360' rotating head.
fits anchor pins up to 1" in diameter.
UV resistant materials.
ss hardware/ bungees included.
$50.00 / free shipping.
guaranteed strong/ forever.
set of three (3)
go here >>> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/private bottom of page


----------



## dent (Apr 13, 2020)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms/purchase_troller_anchoring_arms_here


----------



## dent (Jun 4, 2020)

double down ! >>>> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
2 deck or transom mounts $110.00 shipped/ complete.
inquire here >>> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## dent (Jul 24, 2020)

troller / anchoring arms
gheenoes/ riverhawks/ towee skiffs
port or starboard side
all ss hardware
$80.00 shipped !!!
paypal / CC

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms
go here >> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/on_sale


----------



## dent (Nov 6, 2020)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## dent (May 6, 2021)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_support_legtsl
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_support_legtsl/purchase_troller_support_legtsl


----------



## dent (Jul 2, 2021)

snag-free push pole brackets (3)
item # 18
black/ white
round/ narrow base
ss hardware
bungees
$50.00 shipped / lower 48 only
this weekend
paypal / CC

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets

go here >> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## the hammer (Jul 5, 2021)

How about using the pole from a extendible pruner and turn in upside-down?


----------



## Attwanl (Jul 9, 2021)

I guess I goy lucky with my boat…… I have U- bolts mounted in the back for trailering, and the fiberglass tree stakes fit right in them. I bought the rubber clip for holding you bow and stern light when not in use at Walmart for holder in the boat. I got pvc tees for handles. I flip them upside down and use for push poles if the bottoms too soft.


----------



## dent (Jul 18, 2021)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## dent (Nov 20, 2021)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_support_legtsl


----------



## dent (Nov 26, 2021)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_support_legtsl
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_support_legtsl/purchase_troller_support_legtsl


----------



## dent (Feb 14, 2022)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_support_legtsl
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_support_legtsl/purchase_troller_support_legtsl


----------



## dent (Mar 4, 2022)

pp micro clamp on bracket.
custom fit
>>>> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## dent (Jun 4, 2022)

troller support leg 
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_support_legtsl


----------



## dent (Jun 20, 2022)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## dent (Jul 7, 2022)

push pole brackets(3) 
fits jon boat rail 1.125"
ss hardware / bungees
$70.00 shipped / complete
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets


----------



## dent (Dec 1, 2022)

10% off ALL items @ shallow water solutions -

now thru Sunday

>>> shallow water solutions - Contact Us


----------



## thill (Dec 16, 2022)

There are some nice shallow systems out there, but your 1/2" rebar will work just fine, if not too deep, and if the bottom is pretty firm. If the bottom is muck, it may just fall over and be lost.


----------

